# Psalm 70



## jw (Nov 17, 2005)

Psalm 70 
To the chief Musician,
A Psalm of David, to bring to remembrance. 
This psalm is much the same as the five last verses of the 40th. In it David prays, (1.) For divine help to himself, ver. 1, 5. (2.) For shame and confusion to his enemies, ver. 2-3. (3.) For joy and comfort to his friends, ver. 4. 

While I sing, let me apply it to my own troubled circum stances, and so in a believing manner, bring them and the sinful causes thereof, to my remembrance. 

First Version (S.M.)

1 Lord, haste me to deliver;
with speed, Lord, succour me.
2 Let them that for my soul do seek
sham'd and confounded be:

Turn'd back be they, and sham'd,
that in my hurt delight.
3 Turn'd back be they, Ha, ha! that say,
their shaming to requite.

4 In thee let all be glad,
and joy that seek for thee:
Let them who thy salvation love
say still, God praised be.

5 I poor and needy am;
come, Lord, and make no stay:
My help thou and deliv'rer art;
O Lord, make no delay.

Second Version (C.M.)

1 Make haste, O God, me to preserve;
with speed, Lord, succour me.
2 Let them that for my soul do seek
sham'd and confounded be:

Let them be turned back, and sham'd,
that in my hurt delight.
3 Turn'd back be they, Ha, ha! that say,
their shaming to requite.

4 O Lord, in thee let all be glad,
and joy that seek for thee:
Let them who thy salvation love
say still, God praised be.

5 But I both poor and needy am;
come, Lord, and make no stay:
My help thou and deliv'rer art;
O Lord, make no delay.


----------



## Saiph (Nov 17, 2005)

There are some great parallels in this Psalm.

Psalm 70

For the director of music. Of David. A petition. 

1 Hasten, O God, to save me; 
O LORD, come quickly to help me. 

2 May those who seek my life 
be put to *shame and confusion*; 
may all who desire my ruin 
be turned back in *disgrace*. 

3 May those who say to me, "Aha! Aha!" 
turn back because of their shame. 

4 But may all who seek you 
*rejoice and be glad in you*; 
may those who love your salvation always say, 
*"Let God be exalted!"* 

5 Yet I am poor and needy; 
come *quickly* to me, O God. 
You are my help and my deliverer; 
O LORD, do not *delay*.


----------



## Saiph (Nov 17, 2005)

This Psalm is also almost identical to Psalm 40:13-17

13 Please be willing, O Lord, to rescue me! 
O Lord, hurry and help me!

14 May those who are trying to snatch away my life 
be totally embarrassed and ashamed!
May those who want to harm me 
be turned back and ashamed!

15 May those who say to me, "œAha! Aha!" 
be humiliated and disgraced!

16 May all those who seek you be happy and rejoice in you! 
May those who love to experience your deliverance say continually, "œMay the Lord be praised!"

17 I am oppressed and needy!
May the sovereign Master pay attention to me!
You are my helper and my deliverer! 
O my God, do not delay!

[Edited on 11-18-2005 by Saiph]


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 20, 2005)

*The Comprehensive Psalter sets Psalm 70:1-5 to the tune UXBRIDGE (CM, DIBDIN´S STANDARD, PSALM TUNE BOOK, 1851). Text below is as it is in the CP. Download tune below text.

Psalm 70:1-5*

To the chief Musician, A Psalm of David,
to bring to remembrance.

m 1 Make haste, O God, me to preserve; with speed, Lord, succour me.
2 Let them that for my soul do seek sham´d and confounded be:
Let them be turned back, and sham´d, that in my hurt delight.
3 Turn´d back be they, Ha, ha! that say, their shaming to requite.

mf 4 O Lord, in thee let all be glad, and joy that seek for thee:
Let them who thy salvation love say still, God praised be.
mp 5 But I both poor and needy am; come, Lord, and make no stay:
My help thou and deliv´rer art; (c) O Lord, make no delay.


----------

